# Telemedicine consults



## Gail Eldridge (Nov 29, 2007)

I am trying to research telemedicine billing. 
If my cardiologist is providing telerobot consults to rural outlying areas-- What place of service do I use? still 11? 
Also on consults how do you document enough of an exam to bill any higher than a 99241. Would counseling time be applicable in this situation? 
Also is modifier GT to be used on all pro fees? 
Anyone with experience in this? 
What else am I missing? 
It looks like this is paid by Medicare-Any problems with other payors? 
Gail


----------



## fuga (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Gail - I'm just starting to investigate this myself - I was wondering if you'd learned or discovered any info that would help in the months since your post?
Thank you, Debbie


----------



## mt_notis1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Can you bill telemedicine consult twice in 8 days if patient is having a issue


----------

